# Closed: Babies need homes near Sandusky, Ohio



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

My new girl had 12 surprise babies! They will be 5 weeks old and looking for homes starting the first weekend in December. I live in northern Ohio, near Sandusky.
Most have a black hood and stripe, two boys have a gray hood and stripe, and there are a few albinos.


----------



## cacatuso_o (Nov 26, 2020)

omg i have a grey rat and a black rat that look just like that! 💕


----------

